# Social Category > South African Politics Forum > [Question] Would any sane person vote for the ANC

## Butch Hannan

The local elections are upon us again. The ANC will be returned to power. This defies all sensible logic when one considers their dismal performance as far as service delivery is concerned. Are the people who vote for the ANC sane or just very badly informed of what should be!!
It is time that the politicians are made accountable to the people and not a political party.

This is another piece that I wrote:

*CONTRACT FOR POLITICIANS*

Would we have politicians if we made them sign a contract for our vote? This contract could take the following format.
I *Joe Politician* for your vote *Joe Voter* undertake to do the following for you:-
a. I will not sleep in Parliament.
b. I will not submit false claims to get extra money.
c. I will stop all bribery, corruption and graft in our country.
d. I will make sure that everyone who wants to work will get a job.
e. I will make sure every family will have a house.
f. I will eradicate all crime.
g. I will make sure that everyone will have access to decent and affordable health care.
h. I will sort out the education system.
Should I Joe Politician within six months have failed to achieve all the above I will resign my position and will not be entitled to receive any gratuity of any nature whatsoever?

Signed Joe Politician---                      Signed Joe Voter----

Would we still have politicians? This is a wonderful pipe dream.

----------


## Justloadit

So why do you not approach your local councilman and propose him/her to do this?

Put up signs on pole asking people to request this from their government officials. Just talking about it on this forum and doing nothing further about it will remain a pipe dream. Action and one can realise your dream.

----------


## ChrisNG53

The answer is Yes. Black voters are *sane* ... and have _political nouse_.
The reason they vote ANC is that -
1. it is their "natural" political home as SA is still in a process of revolution. By this is meant that the effects of apartheid are a long way off from having been redressed. 
2. The fact that the ANC itself is largely responsible for this state of affairs is not appreciated ...
3. ... and part of the reason for this is that there has been simply no "true reconciliation" between Black, White, Coloured and Indian
4 ... and a huge part of the reason for that is what I have posted at - http://coginito.blogspot.com/2010/12...l-said-it.html. You simply cannot expect Black folk to have the same political perspective as long as there has been no true reconciliation ... and for this Whites are, with respect, in a state of denial
5. .... that is why Helen Zille's achievements in the Western Cape are so important ...as it is a real start to true reconciliation
6. Added to the problem is that, under AA and BEE, racism is now "embedded" in the national psyche in terms of a subconscious -_ "Black good, White Bad, Coloured/Indian/Chinese, not so good"_ inarticulate basic premise

So , for the foreseeable future, it is never going to be about political accountability but about *"identity politics"*. Black folk absolutely know all the ANC's failings. However, until we become a nation they will continue to run with the ANC and seek to settle things *"in house".* 
All this veneer of _"Rainbow Nation'_ and _"proudly South Africa"_ is actually a sick joke - not reality.

----------


## wynn

Black folk should be asking the question  "Who are these politicians? and what have they done to the ANC?"

----------


## Dave S

Sane people do vote for the ANC, don't confuse 'sanity' with 'propoganda'. It is in the ANC interest to continually bombard the TV channels with 'old apartheid' events. This is clearly to continue the 'brainwashing' and to nurture a resentment toward white race groups. Call it distrust if you want, but it certainly works at ensuring the ANC stays in power.

----------

Butch Hannan (26-Mar-11)

----------


## wynn

There is revolt in the Eastern Cape, they want the names they nominated put forward, not some person they don't know imposed on them?

----------


## William Wallace

It is all about the money and has nothing to do with service delivery. All the performance standards that THEY have signed will fall by the wayside.

----------


## tec0

Politics is basically an iniquitous proverb riddled with propaganda and hearsay. It is nothing more than a overstated overvalued brash stupidity branded with the words; freedom, democracy and prosperity. 

The people will never win, regardless of all the speeches and promises of change the only certainty is everything will stay exactly the same. Election's is as pointless as a windshield in the deep dark ocean, it is to glorify slavery “here is your choices choose or it will be chosen for you! The actual selection was already done by powerful organisations that is indeed sponsoring your local happy political body. The agreements were made without your consent and will be forced down upon a naive public. 

You say lollypop I say sucker, it amounts to the same thing. So why bicker? It doesn’t matter the master of your favoured puppet is the same. You may call this master progress, a gradual improvement on their private wealth health and power. So screaming vote for this or that will happen is an overstatement of an unimportant event.

Change is an illusion...

----------


## solweb

I will not be voting ANC in the upcoming election, but that is my choice. There are a great many educated South Africans that will vote ANC, and that is their choice. And that is what a Democracy is about.

----------


## Dave A

> And that is what a Democracy is about.


And I thought it was being able to set your own paycheck by making sure enough people know your name  :Stick Out Tongue: 

As a means to break out of poverty it's way better than trying to win the lottery to make your fortune, and pays out as much or more. And enough people have figured this out to make getting onto those lists quite a scrum nowadays.

----------

Butch Hannan (26-Mar-11)

----------


## tec0

Democracy, Yes I understand the need. But as it stand you have a choice question is was it made for you?  :Confused:

----------


## AndyD

> And I thought it was being able to set your own paycheck by making sure enough people know your name 
> 
> As a means to break out of poverty it's way better than trying to win the lottery to make your fortune, and pays out as much or more. And enough people have figured this out to make getting onto those lists quite a scrum nowadays.


That scrum as you call it is just the somewhat disorganised queue for tickets to ride the gravy train.

----------

tec0 (25-Mar-11)

----------


## Butch Hannan

I am fortunate that I live in a DA run ward. I have all his contact details and he is accountable to me the voter and does his job well. Unfortunately I cannot say the same for many of the other *"nominated officials"* Their voters need to make them sign a contract.

----------


## Butch Hannan

Chris,
You state that South Africa is in a process of revolution. This to me is a rather frightening thought as I can see us going the way of the rest of Africa. Unfortunately, racial hatred is fanned by rhetoric from both sides which does not bode well for this country.

I have read your blog and I will leave a reply due course for you.

----------


## Butch Hannan

This is of course really good news as longer as they make their nominated people answerable to them.

----------


## Butch Hannan

Do the ANC voters truly understand democracy??

----------


## Butch Hannan

This gives substance to my poem The Gravy Train.

----------


## ChrisNG53

> Chris,
> You state that South Africa is in a process of revolution. This to me is a rather frightening thought as I can see us going the way of the rest of Africa. Unfortunately, racial hatred is fanned by rhetoric from both sides which does not bode well for this country.
> 
> I have read your blog and I will leave a reply due course for you.


Yes we are still very much in the process of a revolution. The avowed purpose of the struggle and the dismantling of apartheid was to achieve *social justice.* This has simply not occurred ... by a very, very long way. 

Have a look at John Pilger's "Must read" documentary "Apartheid didnt die". Just google it. 

The revolution has, in effect, been hijacked by a new corrupt elite in partnership with the "old establishment ... partnered by many well meaning, but terribly naive "under bosses" ... like all those who believe in racialised AA and BEE.

Glad you read my post on the need for reconciliation. You will note the convergence with Pilger on this issue. I had not known of his documentary when I penned the post. Considering his stature I feel vindicated.

----------


## tec0

What would the long term gaol then be for the ANC? Where do minorities fit in? I see very posh conversations and yet I find it lacking with reality. Publicly it is noted by newspapers and other forms of media that some officials are extravagant, spending millions on only themselves. That millions would have been welcomed in a form of a training centre, a Hospital upgrade or even in the form of a new factory.     

Brashness aside, I think it untactful to simply state anything without gathering proper information. I will let you discover the many wrongs yourself. I see a collection of people of all races so poor they can no longer live. Why do we have a lottery again? To pay for expensive parties?




> Serj Tankian - Sky Is Over





> Even though you cant afford
> The sky is over,


Please note these words when you cast your vote, please remember them when you walk into a store to buy food, pay for electricity or when you put fuel into your car.  

Change is "not only" a vote it is a state of mind.

Advocating the Status-quo is pointless...  :Fish:

----------


## wynn

Our duty is to vote for and keep the opposition alive, the masses may think we are irrelevant now, but there will come a time in the future where they will thank thier lucky stars that there is an opposition.

----------

Debbiedle (30-Mar-11)

----------


## wynn

You can ANC all of the people some of the time.
You can ANC some of the people all of the time.
But you can't ANC all of the people all of the time!!!

----------


## Debbiedle

Hi - yup it is my duty (as a voter) to ensure that there is a STRONG opposition at all times.  Today that opposition is the DA.  Move on 15 years and who knows? The DA may be in power and the ANC the opposition..at that stage I would change my vote.  History has taught me that no matter who comes into power, at some stage when that power becomes absolute - the powerful become corrupted.  

I am ever hopeful that our youth, as they become more integrated and educated will move away from racial politics and vote more strategically.

----------


## IanF

Here is a very eloquent column Prof Jansen and why he will vote DA. 



> You are asking me to wipe out memory and to buy into this reconciliation nonsense when I still see that the majority of the poor are black, that whites have given up very little since 1994."
> 
> Sipho: "True, but whose fault is that? It is your party that dominates the government, and that did little to change the situation for the poor. You have not convinced me. I am off to vote for the DA. But first I need to find Shilowa and Lekota to give them a hard kick up their bloody backsides." whole article worth a slow read


This perception that not much has changed for the poor blacks is out there, and the thinking as I see it is all they see is the DA deriding BEE and AA and all the other acronyms. They want to see an alternative which will benefit them, and not the deriding of the policies which are being abused. What that is I don't know!

----------


## Fanie

> Would any sane person vote for the ANC


Most voters are sane, though it helps to be a bit off your rocker most of the time.
Truth is the uneducated/ uninformed masses have the vote power.




> Yes we are still very much in the process of a revolution.


The revolution has to be kept alive or the ANC will be voted out of power.
Easy to do in SA - you get a very well paid government idiot for the job like Julios Delema to stir B/W by singing radical songs - and you get a racist like Debora Patties of third degree to interview Steve Hoffmeyer making him out as an idiot and a far righter.

And the whites are in one camp and the blacks are in another camp !  
It's so easy in SA, how can the ANC NOT be voted into power.
Actually I'm surprised 'De La Rey De La Rey' wasn't brought under fire again.





> What would the long term gaol then be for the ANC?


To stay in power any which way they can and at any cost !  They already proved it worked in ZIM when they sent Mugabe's brother in law MBeki there to make sure things will stay as they are.  When or IF another party comes into power the ANC will do same here.  That or they will maintain position with force, same as in Zim and what will you do about it !

You have to realise the whole of Africa is dictatorship ruled (Not talking about Egypt etc)  The governments have everything while the people have NOTHING, are dirt poor and hence cannot be a threat to government.  It is the only way these black governments  know to stay in power.

You may think it's different in SA, but it's not.  Everything the government does is only in it's own favour - nothing goes to the people.  The poor gets poorer and the rich gets richer, the middle class is disappearing.  The 4 million whites vs 45 million blacks can be considered a minority group already.

To explain - All mines are already in government individual's posession (same as everywhere in Africa)
The recent trillions given for new power stations in SA was taken by the gov, announcing they are now going into mining for themselves !  What a joke.  And at the expense of the whole country, uses 'our' money to further enrich themselves and have more control over our resources.

What should have happened to that money it should have been given to the private sector that does power plants and are experts in power generation - and gov should not even be involved in any way !  Most countries use neuclear for power generation because it is productive and economical vs our poor coal quality they are batteling to keep alight.

Explain this to the general philamon on the street and you could just as well have been telling him in Greek.  They don't know what is going on - and it suits the ANC.  Same reason the educational system in SA is such a joke, the gov doesn't want educated people who could be realising what they are up to and informed educated people won't vote for them ! unless they're on the gravy train of course.

----------


## Fanie

The DA makes a big mistake if they think they will come to power.  We're not thinking ok !

I agree Aunty Zille does one hell of a job down there in Slaapstad, *but black people in general does not recognise female leadership*.  That's why they got laughed at on tv recently, a male person had to come on stage to maintain order.

What the DA should be doing is get a male who is a good and strong speaker to appear on TV and in public and do the talking on her behalf.  It is different up here than down there, if you want to win an election you have to take the right measures.  The DA isn't doing that.   Aunty Zille can still be in charge but a male leader figure should be seen and heard.

The only reason the DA is getting the vote count it does is there is no one else to vote for !  
Oh well, I won't exactly call the DA very dynamic.  Much too liberal.

There is no leader in South Africa on the moment.

I remember as a kid when dr Verwoerd made a speech on the radio the cars would pull off the road to listen to him.
If the current so called 'leaders' come on tv or radio you change the channel and prey the economy doesn't go for another loop because of the crap they excrete in public.

----------


## Butch Hannan

It is worth remembering that in those days that we had very few alternatives to listen to that were not controlled by the government of the day. At least today we can listen to a whole lot of sh....t right across the spectrum. It is difficult to find anything decent to listen to in our daily lives.

----------


## Fanie

Hi Butch,

Any government want some control over what is fed to it's public over national media.  

The ANC doesn't want an informed public, that is why there was the recent controversy over freedom of speech and what newspapers can publish or not.  We do not in any case hear about a fraction of the things really going on.  

With one of the highest crime rates in the world we can have a 24/7 TV news channel on crime alone, around 50 to 75 murders per day in SA, and we have a quick 30 mins 'news' once or twice a day.  Our area statistics shows 50% of the residents here are involved in crimes ranging from burglaries to armed robbery to car jacking etc etc per year - and there are more than 32 000 residential dwellings here - and we don't see any incedents in the news.  

No crime reported means it is going very well in SA from a foreign point of view, and the people here are put at ease because they don't see the bad, and if something does make national headlines the anc just claims it is an isolated incedent !  (It also means nothing gets done to improve or prevent the things going on since there isn't any !)

This also doesn't cover the rediculous things the government achives through corruption, severe mismanagement, you name them - which is costing the SA mind boggeling amounts of money - and it's making us poor.

The main problem is that the illiterate and uninformed masses are duly unaware, hence they vote anc because they are black, same a many whites vote DA because they are white.

The DA may win ground against the ANC, but at this rate we are going to be 400+ years old before they get to govern the country.  I don't know if we (you and I)  have that much time left and I suspect we have only one life here.  I'm also not sure what will be left standing by then.  If you sit in a desert there is not much to do, unless you can figure out what to do with the sand.

Maybe we should ALL vote ANC, expedite the ruin of everything to the point of no return and then those who can can start building from the ashes again.  Vote Julius Delema president then we can have a war and get it over and done with.  It hurts more to live the decay, why prolong the suffering.

----------


## Butch Hannan

Hi Fanie,
Believe it or not I am on your side. Any person who believes the stats issued by the government on crime is insane. I have an immediate family of twelve made up of 3 children, 5 grand kids and two great grand kids. Each member of my family or unit have been the victims of house burglaries with thousands of rands of goods being stolen. Three motor cars have been stolen. Two family units were the subject of an armed hold up while on holiday on the south coast which lasted for three hours while they ransacked the house.
Strangely enough as the head honcho of this unit I give thanks that no member of my family has been killed, tortured, raped or suffered any physical harm. This is of course is actually "sick" The mental harm and trauma that has been inflicted on my family is difficult to measure. :Mad:

----------

Fanie (09-Apr-11)

----------


## Fanie

Butch, it's crimes against humanity, and the anc allows these things to happen because they have control over the police and other services.  If they do not have that contol (which imo they don't) they should not govern the country in the first place.

A government's first prioriy should be to look after the welfare of it's people and that of the country, and not their own fat pockets.  Crime is big business in SA, and the more it pays the more people doesn't want it to go away.  And if you think it's only whites that fall victim to this, you should see how bad it is for the blacks in the squatter camps.  For all I care the anc can be charged with the same charges the Nazi's were charged with - they created and allowed this so they are responsible for it.

This government has achieved nothing over the last 17 years, and they will not achieve anything over the next 17 years or the 17 years after that.  They have been riding on the typical Africa immage 'poor us' and has been hiding behind the 'apartheid' and 'struggle' and and and.  I listen to Radio 702 in the car, I was actually surprised to hear they are still 'struggelling' here just like they were before.  Souf Efrica is the place where the blacks struggle.

Has any one sat down and listed what this government achieved since they came to power excapt chased 8 million whites away, allowed crime to saur, severely mismanage any and all facets in the country and forcing whites to become slaves by giving their businesses away under so called BEE, screw the educational service up, we have power issues, we have food issues and we have SERIOUS water issues, and on and on and on.

For those with the short memories - if you see the current 'activities' as 'improvement', think again.  It will last only till after the election, and if the ANC remain in 'charge' again everything will slump back as they were and continue on the down slide.  I bet you they will bring the fuel price down again before the elections.  All is BS and they get away with it because people see only their small little situation but don't see the bigger picture.

Any country needs three basic things to exist not even survive, just to exist !  Those three are WATER, FOOD and POWER.  If you take any one of them away then the people in that country cannot stay alive, or work.  We have all three those problems.  Most people do not realise just how serious but it's not going to be long.  It's a time bomb waiting for the worst moment before it will go.

Enjoy lala land while it's here.

----------


## tec0

Fanie >

I find "people" spread a lot of controversy, it is this pure lack of self control that leads to horrible murders, and all the other horrible things mentioned. I also find that these "people" cannot for some reason  use the right systems available to the public. 

The UN is a powerful TOOL, why not appeal to the UN for formal help ?  





> Maybe we should ALL vote ANC, expedite the ruin of everything to the point of no return and then those who can can start building from the ashes again.  Vote Julius Delema president* then we can have a war* and get it over and done with.  It hurts more to live the decay, why prolong the suffering.


*Be very careful here, Fanie*... I honestly don’t think you understand the consequences of these words. Some of us have lost more then what can possibly be counted and you use these words so easily and eagerly.

Here is something to keep in mind Fanie, as I think you will benefit from this information; 

*Also note: Chapter 2 - Bill of Rights*

16. Freedom of expression

1). Everyone has the right to freedom of expression, 

which includes-

1. freedom of the press and other media;
2. freedom to receive or impart information or ideas;
3. freedom of artistic creativity; and
4. academic freedom and freedom of scientific research.

2). The right in subsection (1) does not extend to-

*1. propaganda for war;
2. incitement of imminent violence; or
3. advocacy of hatred that is based on race, ethnicity, 
gender or religion, and that constitutes incitement to cause harm.*

Like I said before and I will say it over and over again; get educated use the systems available and be formal and legal about it. There is nothing wrong with razing your concerns and fears but also keep in mind that that being reckless about it, doesn’t help anyone.

----------


## Fanie

> I find "people" spread a lot of controversy, it is this pure lack of self control that leads to horrible murders, and all the other horrible things mentioned. I also find that these "people" cannot for some reason use the right systems available to the public.


I think you must explain what you just posted here.  I really want to hear this. 




> Some of us have lost more then what can possibly be counted and you use these words so easily and eagerly.


I was one of the people in the South African war running around in the bushes like a lunie that was supposed to make South Africa a safe and livable place for people like you.  Not sure what you have lost, but I haven't lost any one in the war, but since this government with it's wealt distribution programme took over I have had some family members and friends shot.  Your government didn't lift a finger, they just become more statistics.




> The UN is a powerful TOOL, why not appeal to the UN for formal help ?


Good grief.  We don't have a government that can solve our own problems now you want to run to the UN.  What is it they would do... tell people to do their work ?  To stop the crime ?  Govern government ?  Most absurd suggestion ever.  If you care to follow the Somali pirates saga (for one) in the gulf you will find the UN couldn't resolve that, except protect pirates while they still murder and thief where they can.  Currently ~600 hostages, why doesn't the UN get them out :-( 
We really don't need another disfunctional organization to run the show here.

Tec0, you just follow the laws as it suits you.  You cannot talk about things and only say the nice things about it.  Freedom of speech is not about your personal views alone.

If you want to kick someone then go to the ANC -



> 1. propaganda for war;
> 2. incitement of imminent violence; or
> 3. advocacy of hatred that is based on race, ethnicity, 
> gender or religion, and that constitutes incitement to cause harm.


Or did you misunderstood the songs Julias delema sung in public, it was even on Tv and widely critisized.
In case you didn't know, he is the government's pet boy to stir black and white against each other.  The government doesn't want harmony over the colour barrier in SA.
How else would you get the poor struggeling suppressed blacks to keep on voting anc.  Why else would they pay Julias so well.

Since you keep on insisting things in South Africa are turning for the better, it was just announced that 5 schools in Sowetto has closed already and they now have to make plans to prevent an outflux of children, going to other schools.  The educational system is on the edge of collapse there, whatever that means.  I said it before and I'll say it again.  The anc doesn't want educated people in this country !  If they cared about their own they would NEVER disallowed these people proper facilities.  Zoomah is said to build his own personal hospital for himself.  Why the hell would he want to waste money on schools for children ??

Question - the new pet train we have here, how many proper schools for these people could have been built with the money !  How many actuall houses for people living in mere lean-to's could have been built.  You should try to sleep under some corrugated sheeting, especially this winter.  Scary to think the government puts a train up at that cost to make money for themselves, then wants to force motorists to take up the bill with the toll gates.

Oh and on Monday night you can watch the discussion on the water issue, Tv2 I think.  To give you some background - the gold mines were taken over by your heros,  Mandella and Zoomah's childen, severely mismanaged financially so badly that they went bankrupt, last time on tv the people working there weren't even paid, but they are expected to keep the mines going - as well as maintain the now poisenous under water levels.  You need acids to dissolve the gold.  If those poisenous water levels are allowed to get fed into our surface waters then it's bye bye water for us.  It's bye bye fishies and birdies, our rivers in Gauteng will become poisenous and it will become a national disaster.  Who is now going to pay for fixing this issue.  No not the government, but don't worry, some new scheme will be thought up by them to have the people pick up the bill for it.  Who knows, it may even (still) be apartheids fault !

To date the ANC did only one single thing right - and that was not to sell our mineral rights to the chinese.  The reason they didn't sell them was because they want to go into mining for themselves - with the money that was given to South Africa for putting power stations up.

Which reminds me, what happened to the substantial amount of money given for education after the 'very successfull' world cup socca held in SA recently.

It you look at all these things in perspective then this country is so badly mismanaged it's a joke.  I'm surprised the R/$ is only at 6.7:1 :-(

----------


## seeker24

I have come to realise that wether a leader is sane or insane, he must have followers and supporters

----------

Butch Hannan (10-Apr-11)

----------


## Fanie

It could also be that the followers do not know what they vote for.
Considering Zim, you can either vote for Mugabe or you can vote for Mugabe !

Someone suggested that the Pretoria area may be voted towards the DA ruling, 
We can only hope.  Our area here has the highest crime rate in SA, I cannot go fishing because the wife doesn't want to stay alone at home :-(  
LOL, if you want trouble you must tell a fisherman he cannot go fishing !

----------


## HR-Student

> Democracy, Yes I understand the need. But as it stand you have a choice question is was it made for you?


Couldn't agree more! Through propaganda and social manipulation a "democratic" party can ensure that they will stay in power for as long as they control the media and schools. The school is especially the best weapon to use. Dumbing down children and impairing their critical thinking and reasoning skills will most certainly lead to everyone voting just to maintain the status quo. If one looks at the shocking levels of our public schools, you would be forgiven for thinking that the devil himself was the instigator of the curriculum. How does the government benefit? "Dumb people are easy to control and manipulate".

----------


## Fanie

Couldn't have said it better !

----------


## Butch Hannan

> I have come to realise that wether a leader is sane or insane, he must have followers and supporters


I think your sentence lends credence to my original thread. If we make the assumption that our leaders are lacking sanity it follows that the people who put them there are to a greater or lesser degree insane.

----------


## tec0

> Couldn't agree more! Through propaganda and social manipulation a "democratic" party can ensure that they will stay in power for as long as they control the media and schools. The school is especially the best weapon to use. Dumbing down children and impairing their critical thinking and reasoning skills will most certainly lead to everyone voting just to maintain the status quo. If one looks at the shocking levels of our public schools, you would be forgiven for thinking that the devil himself was the instigator of the curriculum. How does the government benefit? "Dumb people are easy to control and manipulate".





> Democracy, Yes I understand the need. But as it stand you have a choice question is was it made for you?


I was hoping that it will make you think about voting in the up and coming election...  :Whistling: 




> I was one of the people in the South African war running around in the bushes like a lunie that was supposed to make South Africa a safe and livable place *for people like you*. Not sure what you have lost, but I haven't lost any one in the war, but since this government with it's wealt distribution programme took over I have had some family members and friends shot. Your government didn't lift a finger, they just become more statistics.


People like me? Am I not worthy of your bravery?  :Innocent: 




> Good grief. We don't have a government that can solve our own problems now you want to run to the UN.


What other suggestions do you have?

Fanie I am not agreeing that everything is right with the world. I am saying use your head. Not everyone is bad not everyone is good, some of us want peace more then you can even begin to comprehend. 

I may not know much, I do know my life isnt worth much; my pay is small change literally so in all accounts I am just words on a computer screen. You can understand them pull them out of context. It really doesnt matter much. 

The truth is however, by provoking people; by being reckless with your words you are hurting others. I honestly hope you will realise this one-day.

----------

